# Question on Caulk??? best kind



## J-Peffer

I just watched the pro caulk video


----------



## Winchester

Kgmz said:


> Also use OSI Quad.
> 
> And use SikaFlex and other Sika products. Sika has a caulk, sealant for just about anything. But you won't find this brand at Home Depot, Lowes or any home improvement store, and very few lumber yards. Usually only at specialized contractor supply houses.


I used some Sikabond a couple of weeks ago instead of PL-whatever. Not nearly as good as PL :no:


----------



## mrmike

I use nothing but GE silicone ll indoors & out, although it is not paintable as it is 100% silicone rubber. You can buy it in almond color which will go with most colored siding. I have changed out windows that I installed a couple years earlier a few times & I had to use a utility knife on every bit of the silicone. Even a little bit not "slit" can hold & it is very hard to peel. This tells me how good it is.................

You can also buy almond for interior...


----------



## canadianwood

Up here in Canada we use a product called MULCO supra expert (made by Sico). This stuff does not tool very well (so you have to know how to run a nice bead without touching it!), comes in every color known to man & turns into an elastic-type material that is paintable when dry. This is the *standard* in window installs where you have swings in temp of from -35 degrees to +30 degrees in a typical year (from -31F to +86F).

I installed windows for a few years for a large window company here in Alberta, I also took an Installation Masters program that exceeds minimum codes in Canada by a long shot (actually follows the strictest building codes in the US!). I wouldn't ever use anything else, especially out here in Canada. The swings in temp. will cause 99% of silicones/caulkings to fail, most can't stretch/compress enough to keeps the bead from breaking.

Tremco is another company makes a similar product but the standard is still MULCO.
Anything that is called a thermoplastic rubber-based sealant would probably do the job, just don't use it indoors (contains xylene which has, put nicely, vomit-inducing toxicity)


----------



## Blue Point

The best interior caulk by FAR is Benjamin Moore brand paintable, they have job specific paintable caulk available. An example is "Crown and Trim" but they have others. Lifetime warranty against cracking, shinking, or yellowing and it's elastomeric. It's the only paintable I'll use after years of fighting Phenoseals' shrinking and cracking.


----------



## SealantEngineer

Latex and Ureatheanse... Fail when exposed to UV Rays. So Quad, SOlar Seal, NP1, NP2, Vulkem 116. U will get 2-10 years of life depending on the exposure level.

The silicones listed in the previous posts are ACETOXY cure silicones and are ment to be used in your bathroom and not on the exterior of a building. if you are going to be caulking to any thing that is porous or out side you need to use a NUTRUAL cure silicone. Try using higher end products like Dow Corning 790, 795, 756, CWS ,GE SCS 2000 or Pecora 890, 864. There is a reason these are the products speced on the towers being build around the nation, and its not cause there cheaper, a tube of the above sells for $4-8 dollars a pop but they will actually do what it says on the spec data sheet.


----------



## joshua1

The toughest, most adhesive and most durable caulk on the world market that I have ever come across is Tec-7. I have used this in some of the most agressive environments possible, and have yet to have a failure. This is a standard caulk, yet we use it on floor joints that are subject to constant heavy traffic from machines weighing 12 ton and over. Used in a domestic setting, I cannot recommend it more highly.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

joshua1 said:


> The toughest, most adhesive and most durable caulk on the world market that I have ever come across is Tec-7. I have used this in some of the most agressive environments possible, and have yet to have a failure. This is a standard caulk, yet we use it on floor joints that are subject to constant heavy traffic from machines weighing 12 ton and over. Used in a domestic setting, I cannot recommend it more highly.


 
I have seen that stuff in the UK and heard that it's very good for bathroom installs. Never tried it my self though. Can you even get it in the US?


----------



## trptman

J-Peffer said:


> I just watched the pro caulk video


this one?




:whistling


----------



## nEighter

elastomeric is code here.


----------



## joshua1

Tec-7 meets and exceeds elastomeric spec- it is super flexible and super adhesive, if you can get it, try it, its the bomb.


----------



## Legendary

*Answer !!!!!!*

There are only 2 types of caulk that should ever be applied on any window, door, siding, soffit & fascia job!! So if you are a professional contractor or a DIY handyman and you are using any other caulk sealant products on your jobs please 
do your homeowner a favor and throw all that che!ap junky caulk in the trash!
#2. Solar Seal 900series: It is a semi thick sealant that's as durable as it is flexible after fully curing. It can be applied to basicly any surface that you can imagine with how sticky it is . It's thickness allows a larger gap to be caulked in a proper and professional manner allowoing you more convidence the void is sealed!
It can handle easily, any tempature fluctuations from freezing cold to the unbareably hot an keeps going strong!!
#1. OSI Quad series: Simply the best caulk currently available today Quad is thicker then Solar Seal 900, yet is more flexible, easier to lay a straight line with out your finger and very durable out performing every oqther caulk with how it performs after years of abuse from extreme climate change !
Quad is also available in more colors then any other caulk as well, so no matter what you have to seal you know Quad will stick, seal, match, fill, and outlast all other caulking products on the market guaranteed!!!!!
I've personally been using OSI Quad series caulk for about 15yrs now, take my word and every job I've ever done using Quad that it's the best by aiding t me to proudly have not a single customer call me back to their home to do a service or repair in that entire time!!! I'm the lead master installer for the largest window replacement company in the nation also the biggest reality company in my city rehabbing all their properties last but not least I run my own company specializing in in primarily wealthy upperscale clients that get soley referred to my company when wanting a job that will be nothing less but perfection!!!!


----------



## SC sawdaddy

Lexan is the best thing going around here. I tried the GE, it seems to be pretty good but you hardened in my gun after using half a tube and I caught hell getting the plunger back out.


----------



## Rio

loneframer said:


> 5200 silicone, Used for marine apps. Below waterline fittings etc. Pretty much bonds anything to anything.


We used to use that stuff when setting portholes and bedding stanchions, talk about sticky!


----------



## Legendary

You sure are right I can't even hold up your hammer bro, probably because since I was a teenager I've retired more hammers from countless installers like yourselve who'd rather talk smack then pay attention to whats important THE PRIDE YOU HAVE FOR YOUR WORk AND NEVER ENDING PURSUIT TO PERFECT YOUR CRAFT AND FELLOW PATRONS IN OUR TRADE!!! So why you run your mouth I'm working 12hr days 7days a wk running my business with my family, being lead master installer for 1 top rated in the nation remodeling company plus the same for one of the biggest reality flippers in the city I live in !!! 
I would be more then happy to discuss ideas and install methods we use and why we choose tobuse them!!!


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

WTF are you talkin about bro?


----------



## J.C.

TAHomeRepairs said:


> WTF are you talkin about bro?


:laughing: I was wondering the same thing. I believe he's taking issue with sawdaddy's signature.


----------



## Greg from K/W

Either that or the voices in his head swore at him.


----------



## Tom Struble

the guys goofy and i have him in my sites:gun_bandana:


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Holy cow................

Maybe he's dipping into some sauce......:blink:


The tobuse ......:blink:...is that a nasty cheese ......:blink:




Wowsers.....




B,


----------

